# Getting employment reference letter (in ACS format) from the company



## ConfusedLad (Oct 3, 2013)

I want to migrate to Australia under 189/190.

I have started to put together documents for skills assessments. I am stuck in getting the employment reference letter from my employer in the specific form. I have 4 years of work experience as a Systems Engineer with Infosys, India. I then left Infosys and went to UK to pursue MBA. I completed my MBA and returned to India two month back. At the time of leaving Infosys, I got an experience letter but it does not state the duties I performed as a Systems Engineer. I tried contacting Infosys to issue the experience letter as per the format given by ACS, but they in vain. I also tried contacting my immediate line Managers, but they said that they are not authorized to write such a letter.

Is there any alternate to this letter? 

Please advise.


----------



## tan_sur69 (May 31, 2013)

Hello

I am en ex-employee of Infosys, yes even the in line managers are not authourised to provide such a letter.
I suggest you to be in touch with your immediate manager, and get the duties written in stamp paper instead of company letter head.
I am sure if the relations with your manager is good. then he would agree as this stamp paper would not have company stamp or company logo.
Tell him its for immigration purpose and you would solely use it for it.

If this does not work then ask anyone friend of yours in Infosys to sign that.
I have done my ACS assessment and ACS is not even calling the actual party who signed it. 

Do not worry.


----------



## ConfusedLad (Oct 3, 2013)

Thank you very much tan_sur69.


----------



## savioanbu (Sep 12, 2013)

Hi,

I'm facing the same issue with getting this letter for my wife. So can I just use the same format on a Stamp Paper and sign it...? Also, please let me know if there requirement for the value of the stamp paper.. It will be helpful if u can mask the personal details part of your document and share it...

Thanks,
Savio



tan_sur69 said:


> Hello
> 
> I am en ex-employee of Infosys, yes even the in line managers are not authourised to provide such a letter.
> I suggest you to be in touch with your immediate manager, and get the duties written in stamp paper instead of company letter head.
> ...


----------



## hari05 (Oct 10, 2015)

HI Guys,

I'm stuck with the statutory declaration stage for quite some time now. After long hustle found an employee who can sign for me in stamp paper but there is this doubt which makes things complex...

One of my friend who got the PR told that the person who refers me in the declaration (stamp paper) must also submit his proof of employment with the company. Is this mandatory? Now, what can act as this proof? An experience letter from my employer for the person issuing reference?


Please help. This friend is not comfortable in getting the company experience letter. is there any other way?


----------



## durgadvis (Nov 22, 2016)

Hi,

For ACS employment reference letter, if i am giving letter on a stamp, is it mandatory to give proofs of the person who is signing it like his pay slips etc.


----------



## sal_60 (Jun 14, 2016)

I am stuck in the same boat. 

My scenario:
some of my former collegues and trustworthy frens are deputed in Europe while I am currently in india.

They are finding it difficult to get the work reference letter notarized.
Can anyone suggest what can be done in the UK and Hungary.

Please advise !!


----------



## sal_60 (Jun 14, 2016)

hari05 said:


> HI Guys,
> 
> I'm stuck with the statutory declaration stage for quite some time now. After long hustle found an employee who can sign for me in stamp paper but there is this doubt which makes things complex...
> 
> ...


So did you have to submit fren's experience letter?


----------

